# Weird Weather



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I was home sick yesterday, hence the Snowball fight post and the weather was pretty nice. I am storing the rolloing suite in the drive this winter and in retrospect it may have been a bad idea. with this unseasonably warm weather and the fact that I missed more than a month of weekends camping due to work it sure is hard not to wonder what campground is open. I am so tempted. Really tempted.

Willie hit it on the nose with his post. We get much more of this and the pink stuff is coming out and so is the WD hitch!

I am looking forward to the up coming season and the opportunity to hook up with my fellow Outbackers. I am already making plans for an extended run as I carried over 40hrs of vacation from last year so I have ample vacation for 2007. I smell a road trip. Maybe I will stalk Wolfie and KB in Africa. They'll see what real "wildlife" is all about!

I would also like to take this moment while I have your attention to wish you and yours a great holiday season and a healthy and happy New Year!

Keep the bearings greased, the battery charged and the propane filled! Springs coming!

See you out there,

Eric


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

85 yesterday in San Antonio --

PS -- whats this pink stuff you talk about ... LOL ... the only pink stuff we have around here is the strawberry margarita mix


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> 85 yesterday in San Antonio --
> 
> PS -- whats this pink stuff you talk about ... LOL ... the only pink stuff we have around here is the strawberry margarita mix


Don't start !!! ITS WAAAAYYYYYY TO SOON!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> 85 yesterday in San Antonio --
> 
> PS -- whats this pink stuff you talk about ... LOL ... the only pink stuff we have around here is the strawberry margarita mix


Ghosty, where were you the other morning when I made the post about it being 28 degrees in San Antonio?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> 85 yesterday in San Antonio --
> 
> PS -- whats this pink stuff you talk about ... LOL ... the only pink stuff we have around here is the strawberry margarita mix


Ghosty, where were you the other morning when I made the post about it being 28 degrees in San Antonio?








[/quote]
Inside, shivering.

No doubt wishing maybe he'd been a little kinder to his "cold weather" friends who might - at that very moment - have been willing to help him start that thing _they_ worship and call a 'furnace"....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Anything below 60 and I go into hibernation mode...

YEP it was 28 the other morning here ... actually had to run the heater thing in the truck ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, we had some wild weather around here last night! Huge wind and rain storm. Trees down everywhere.. highways closed... schools closed... UGLY!

A few local wind speeds:

Vancouver 63
Mt. Hood Meadows 99 (Mt. Hood ski area - Mt. Hood is where our latest lost climbers are right now... Not good)
Mt Hebo 114 (Oregon Coast Range)
Newport 106 (Where we camped over Thanksgiving!)
Salem 80
Forest Grove 70
Portland Metro 62

Add to that a couple of inches of rain... well, you get the picture!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! That IS big wind, Doug! Better tie PDX_Cowboy's ears down or he could take flight!







We're all seeing such wierd weather patterns.....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> WOW! That IS big wind, Doug! Better tie PDX_Cowboy's ears down or he could take flight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










LOL... He was doing his best Dumbo the Elephant impersonation last night! I really should have taken a picture. Getting some darn good 'sniffs' though!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man, we had some wild weather around here last night! Huge wind and rain storm. Trees down everywhere.. highways closed... schools closed... UGLY!
> 
> A few local wind speeds:
> 
> ...


I hear that! This morning over 1,000,000 people without power. Trees down everywhere and all the schools closed (most anyway) around here too. We're on generator power and expect to be for the next day or so. Glad the house is wired to it, we can run at about 50% if we are careful.

And now they are talking snow this evening and tomorrow......


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> 85 yesterday in San Antonio --
> 
> PS -- whats this pink stuff you talk about ... LOL ... the only pink stuff we have around here is the strawberry margarita mix


 Keep it up Ghosty and I am sending a truck load of snow AND Wolfwood to you!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> 85 yesterday in San Antonio --
> 
> PS -- whats this pink stuff you talk about ... LOL ... the only pink stuff we have around here is the strawberry margarita mix


I,m With you Ghosty. We had our 3 day winter. Oh how I loved my heated seats. Now it mid 70's every day with a breeze.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That's why I don't use the pink stuff. I use my air compressor to blow out the lines. And, even if you leave the pink stuff in Eric, you can just tote bottled water for your needs. If you put a gallon of pink stuff each, in the black and gray tanks, just use bottled water and you'll have no problems. A very minor inconvenience.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> That's why I don't use the pink stuff. I use my air compressor to blow out the lines. And, even if you leave the pink stuff in Eric, you can just tote bottled water for your needs. If you put a gallon of pink stuff each, in the black and gray tanks, just use bottled water and you'll have no problems. A very minor inconvenience.































Whats holding me back now....? Wolfwood talk to me! Give a reason not to!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Whats holding me back now....? Wolfwood talk to me! Give a reason not to!


Sorry Eric, Judi can't talk right now. She's too busy hitching up Puff, and getting set to head out!
She will probably smile and wave as she passes you. Kind of like you did that one day last summer on the freeway...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Whats holding me back now....? Wolfwood talk to me! Give a reason not to!


Sorry Eric, Judi can't talk right now. She's too busy hitching up Puff, and getting set to head out!
She will probably smile and wave as she passes you. Kind of like you did that one day last summer on the freeway...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Your a Bad Man Mister! A bad man!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Whats holding me back now....? Wolfwood talk to me! Give a reason not to!


Sorry Eric, Judi can't talk right now. She's too busy hitching up Puff, and getting set to head out!
She will probably smile and wave as she passes you. Kind of like you did that one day last summer on the freeway...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Your a Bad Man Mister! A bad man!
[/quote]
But .... uh..... Eric.... he's right! Maybe you noticed I wasn't on line all weekend? Hmmm.....I wonder what I could have been doing?







Camping maybe? When was the last time Wolfie WASN'T on-line for a whole weekend? Hmmmm????


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Whats holding me back now....? Wolfwood talk to me! Give a reason not to!


Sorry Eric, Judi can't talk right now. She's too busy hitching up Puff, and getting set to head out!
She will probably smile and wave as she passes you. Kind of like you did that one day last summer on the freeway...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Your a Bad Man Mister! A bad man!
[/quote]
But .... uh..... Eric.... he's right! Maybe you noticed I wasn't on line all weekend? Hmmm.....I wonder what I could have been doing?







Camping maybe? When was the last time Wolfie WASN'T on-line for a whole weekend? Hmmmm????
[/quote]

You know Wolfie...the more posts I read the more I realize that Doug is a puppet master, or a mix master errr something. Anyway he's a trouble maker!









I will not be drawn into this foolishness! Puff is snoozing. I can hear it from here. Needs a snore strip too.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moi?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Moi?


Such evil words the young knave spews forth about the almight Professor!!

How could he?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Moi?


Such evil words the young knave spews forth about the almight Professor!!

How could he?

















[/quote]





























Knave huh? I was watching your back, warning you of impending doom, Covering the chasm, sheilding you from the web of The Doug! But alas! I am thrown to the wretch, Hung out to dry, thrown to the wolves, heaped upon the pyre like so much cord wood.. Why? WHY? Do I try?
I, I just don't know. It is the good in me I suppose. The deep caring concern for a friend, a neighbor, my Outbackers Family. My trust and love for my fellow human being has been my undoing. But I am slapped in the face with the olive branch..

(in my best Star Warsish Emperor's voice) So Be It.....young [eerr] Wolfwood,

* ONCE AGAIN ON TO THE BREACH DEAR FRIEND! *

The Spring shall come, the ground shall thaw and once more we shall meet on the feild of battle (or campground) and this all shall be settled once and for all!










(Again evil emperors voice) As for PDX Doug....We are quite safe from his pitiful band here....

Na, na, nana, na! raspberries!

So there..NI!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Knave huh? I was watching your back, warning you of impending doom, Covering the chasm, sheilding you from the web of The Doug! But alas! ....blah...blah....blah
> 
> ......(Again evil emperors voice) As for PDX Doug....We are quite safe from his pitiful band here....
> 
> Na, na, nana, na! raspberries!





> You know Wolfie...the more posts I read the more I realize that Doug is a puppet master, or a mix master errr something. Anyway he's a trouble maker!
> 
> I will not be drawn into this foolishness!


Really? Heh....never would have guessed that on my own...nope....uh uh! Let me ask you something tho' ... just between you & I ...

In any of those many posts that you've re-read and which have brought you to this new stage of enlightenmnet....did you also happen to notice any - _ANY ? _ - of the many warnings which were so selflessly offered to you by...uh....ME (even as you were threatening the very peace & tranquility of my homelands)? _ANY _ of the warnings that you were being ever so innocently led down a path of evil, while Himself patiently sat laughing from his LaFuma on the WEST coast...far from your antics?

Aye, young Eric of Brentwood. You're "enlightenment" and new found knowledge is enchanting yet strikes with amazing resemblence to - well - to your past "enlightenment", and announcement to the entire OB Community, that I - Wolfie - was - uh - well, AM ... a girl. Really? WOW! Amazing!









Thanks for the chivalrous offer (sorry, I missed that part) to shield me from the Evil Doug-ness. But it was, nay, has been YOU alone who has been locked into his cross-hairs! YOU who was a member - nay - the ONLY member - of his "pitiful band". I tried to warn you but - alas - Wolfie's just a girl - what could she know? Surely your OB-brother would not lead you astray...









I'm glad to hear that you've grown beyond "this foolishness". Now, could you please release the snow, too!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Knave huh? I was watching your back, warning you of impending doom, Covering the chasm, sheilding you from the web of The Doug! But alas! ....blah...blah....blah
> 
> ......(Again evil emperors voice) As for PDX Doug....We are quite safe from his pitiful band here....
> 
> Na, na, nana, na! raspberries!





> You know Wolfie...the more posts I read the more I realize that Doug is a puppet master, or a mix master errr something. Anyway he's a trouble maker!
> 
> I will not be drawn into this foolishness!


Really? Heh....never would have guessed that on my own...nope....uh uh! Let me ask you something tho' ... just between you & I ...

In any of those many posts that you've re-read and which have brought you to this new stage of enlightenmnet....did you also happen to notice any - _ANY ? _ - of the many warnings which were so selflessly offered to you by...uh....ME (even as you were threatening the very peace & tranquility of my homelands)? _ANY _ of the warnings that you were being ever so innocently led down a path of evil, while Himself patiently sat laughing from his LaFuma on the WEST coast...far from your antics?

Aye, young Eric of Brentwood. You're "enlightenment" and new found knowledge is enchanting yet strikes with amazing resemblence to - well - to your past "enlightenment", and announcement to the entire OB Community, that I - Wolfie - was - uh - well, AM ... a girl. Really? WOW! Amazing!









Thanks for the chivalrous offer (sorry, I missed that part) to shield me from the Evil Doug-ness. But it was, nay, has been YOU alone who has been locked into his cross-hairs! YOU who was a member - nay - the ONLY member - of his "pitiful band". I tried to warn you but - alas - Wolfie's just a girl - what could she know? Surely your OB-brother would not lead you astray...









I'm glad to hear that you've grown beyond "this foolishness". Now, could you please release the snow, too!
[/quote]

What's that buzzing noise.....









Wolfie....I need a beer......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> What's that buzzing noise.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Tina left one for you out in the doghouse Outback


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> What's that buzzing noise.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Tina left one for you out in the doghouse Outback
[/quote]















Hmmm She thinks she's so smart......


----------

